# energy bars



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

A shameless plug...

For those into energy bars, I know a kid who's involved with this all-natural one. The magic word is caffeine so I'm going to give them a shot myself.

https://www.verbenergybar.com/


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

...


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Just eat right and you don't need these. Most are bad for you, no matter what the label says.

Sorry Mark, Just my .02¢


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Frank Castle said:


> Just eat right and you don't need these. Most are bad for you, no matter what the label says.
> 
> Sorry Mark, Just my .02¢


No problem. I would grab something like this rarely, but they have their niche.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

And you can wash it down with an energy drink


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I like to have an extra bar in the truck but caffeine... I drink too much coffee.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I keep a couple NutriGrain bars in my truck all the time to hold back the hunger pangs until I get home.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

In another lifetime, I was Corporate Director of Marketing for an energy bar company. But that is another story. 

Frankly, if it's got bacon in it, I'll eat :thumbsup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Leo G said:


> And you can wash it down with an energy drink


I know a lot of people who drink those every day. They also are people that I would say have very low energy despite continually drinking them.


----------



## DiaperRiot (Sep 27, 2017)

I know a few folks that do energy lines.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

DiaperRiot said:


> I know a few folks that do energy lines.




I heard those will “pick you up” for days if need be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefiroxx (May 27, 2016)

Windycity said:


> I heard those will “pick you up” for days if need be
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Study, long time ago for runners and athletes, first looked at Gatorade and asked, does it work. They found yes, great during the activity. And then study wandered off and found that chocolate milk and beer were good post activities rehydrators.

Same study went into energy bars, finished to cookies etc. Found that during activity, there was an ideal sugar, protein, carbohydrate, fat ratio. Found a Fig Newton had the right combination - and at 1/4 the cost.

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

cwatbay said:


> In another lifetime, I was Corporate Director of Marketing for an energy bar company. But that is another story.
> 
> Frankly, if it's got bacon in it, I'll eat :thumbsup:




Try some of this.
http://www.dbchocolate.com/chocolate-bacon

I had their samples and really it just tastes like salty smoked chocolate.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

sefiroxx said:


> Study, long time ago for runners and athletes, first looked at Gatorade and asked, does it work. They found yes, great during the activity. And then study wandered off and found that chocolate milk and beer were good post activities rehydrators.
> 
> Same study went into energy bars, finished to cookies etc. Found that during activity, there was an ideal sugar, protein, carbohydrate, fat ratio. Found a Fig Newton had the right combination - and at 1/4 the cost.
> 
> Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


That's good news. I can get back into fig newtons.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> That's good news. I can get back into fig newtons.


LOL... when I was a kid, we used to try to just eat the outside of the fig newton, leaving the fruit center for last... then one day, one of my siblings asked me what I thought the "crunch" was in the fruit... not knowing any better, I looked confused and was "informed" it was crushed bugs they couldn't get out of the fruit before mixing it up... 

As a kid, took me a long time and a lot of convincing to eat them again... :laughing:

Now, when someone tries to point out food flaws (i.e. - hot dogs, sausage, whatever) and what's in them, I simply say well I guess I like (whatever they say)... makes life easier... :thumbsup:


----------

